# Help needed to identify model ship



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this model ship that has been given to me. I want to strip and rebuild it but need to identify it first. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.














































Simon


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It looks like the Airfix 1/600 Manxman


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi djnick66,

I think you are right. I looked it up and it does look like it is, minus a few missing parts. Thank you for your help :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

since the 'images' have been removed by what looks to be photobucket I assume you're talking about a naval ship??? And if so have you tried www.navsource.org ???? Or www.hazygrey.org ??


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's the Airfix Manxman kit which is not hard to come by. The tooling is over 45 years old but the kit is still in production.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi djnick66 & irishtrek,

Thank you both for your help :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ochronosis said:


> Hi djnick66 & irishtrek,
> 
> Thank you both for your help :thumbsup:
> 
> Simon


You're welcome!!! That looks to be either a cruiser or a destroyer and I can see why you want to redo it.
Just so you know the bottom half of the third image is all meesed up.


----------



## Jettail (Jan 5, 2012)

i know this might be a little late in comming but it looks like one of two models ive built, the USS Buckly, a DDE or a Fletcher class destroyer


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Jettail said:


> i know this might be a little late in comming but it looks like one of two models ive built, the USS Buckly, a DDE or a Fletcher class destroyer


Hi Jettail,

Thank you for your message. The person that gave me the model eventually found the box, that it came in, and it was the Airfix 1/600 Manxman.

Simon


----------

